# House hold Appliance life span



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Built this house 19 years ago. Went new everything and the plan worked did not have problems with much. Heading into retirement my plan was to replace items so there would be a good chance of never having to deal with them again.
Well plan is working. Well tank, bladder type went out Monday. No big deal purchase the same one I had 20 minutes installed and all is good. 19 years out of it, no gripes. A new bladder would take time to get here and the cost was not that big a difference with shipping and all. Today Dish washer again 19 years old I am not fixing it replace it. Shopping tomorrow for a new one.
Upgraded furnace not to many years ago. With in last couple years replaced about everything else , so should be set for another trouble free run. They way I see it is if I get 10 years out of an appliance it is most likely not worth starting to dump parts and or service call money into them. Parts often add up to as much as a new one. 19 years and it fail s it becomes a target on the range.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Really old appliances, especially those made in the USA, were built to last. Today's equipment is manufactured with "planned obsolescence" as a "feature". It's a strategy that's bottom line friendly for the Corps, screw the customer. You probably won't see the service you are accustomed to from the new stuff.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

The hot water heater in our house lasted 24 years and with the kids in the house nothing seemed to last.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sales lady at Sears said most appliances have a 5 year service life. Don't expect anymore out of them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We just bought a whole housefull of new appliances for our build house. I told the salesman I wanted appliances that would last 20-25 years. He told us there is no such thing, except for a Speed Queen washer and dryer (which is what we bought). The rest, he told us we would be about average if they went 10-15 years.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a GE "Monitor" refrigerator in the shop until 5 years ago, ran fine.

The unit was made in 1936!!! Kept the food cold and did two ice trays with a 10 X 12 inch freezer.

I accidentally hit the top mounted compressor/ coil with the overhead crain's hook block ruining it.

Three years ago I bought a new house Frigidaire refrigerator, it died three months after put on the floor.

Tech came out under warranty to fix it, three weeks later we were still waiting for the parts.

I called the store and talked to the owner, told him the problem, he was bullshit,

sent a new one over the next day, great store.

Got a call from the warranty center about a week later, 

they wanted to inform me the parts would be there in a week.

I politely told them to us the parts as an anal reamer and not to stop until they were in their mouth.

I have a second fridge(replaced the monitor in the shop and a freezer chest, kept the food in them and outside 

since the temps ran about 35 degrees.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> We just bought a whole housefull of new appliances for our build house. I told the salesman I wanted appliances that would last 20-25 years. He told us there is no such thing, except for a Speed Queen washer and dryer (which is what we bought). The rest, he told us we would be about average if they went 10-15 years.


He lied .... new appliances today get a 5-8 year life span. Tops. Its all about the service and parts, or another new machine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Built this house 19 years ago. Went new everything and the plan worked did not have problems with much. Heading into retirement my plan was to replace items so there would be a good chance of never having to deal with them again.
> Well plan is working. Well tank, bladder type went out Monday. No big deal purchase the same one I had 20 minutes installed and all is good. 19 years out of it, no gripes. A new bladder would take time to get here and the cost was not that big a difference with shipping and all. Today Dish washer again 19 years old I am not fixing it replace it. Shopping tomorrow for a new one.
> Upgraded furnace not to many years ago. With in last couple years replaced about everything else , so should be set for another trouble free run. They way I see it is if I get 10 years out of an appliance it is most likely not worth starting to dump parts and or service call money into them. Parts often add up to as much as a new one. 19 years and it fail s it becomes a target on the range.


Aint that what they make tannerite for?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My fridge is now officially 25 years old. I'd like to replace it with something more energy efficient, but I'm not sure it's the best move.

My washer & dryer are coming up on 20 years each.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> He lied .... new appliances today get a 5-8 year life span. Tops. Its all about the service and parts, or another new machine.


That does not surprise me...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My brother is an appliance repairman. He says today, if you get 10 years out of any major appliance you have been blessed. 
That said; I bought this house 18 years ago with new kitchen appliances included. My GE fridge is now 18 years old but, the cooling fan on back is starting to make a noise and it's on it's 3rd ice maker. The GE gas stove is also 18 years old, no problems. The GE dishwasher and microwave both died at about 10 years like he said. Since he's in the business, I got sweet deals on their replacements.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Look at it on the bright side...When the lights go out, none of it will matter.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Look at it on the bright side...When the lights go out, none of it will matter.


For you, maybe. But not for me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> We just bought a whole housefull of new appliances for our build house. I told the salesman I wanted appliances that would last 20-25 years. He told us there is no such thing, except for a Speed Queen washer and dryer (which is what we bought). The rest, *he told us we would be about average if they went 10-15 years*.


Good luck with that Ive been thru 3 dryers in 10 years. 2 Washers in 10 years and 1 dishwasher in 10 years. Never will buy anther Matag they are all junk now All brands are junk.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have had pretty good luck with appliances. My clothes dryer is about 35 years old and keeps on trucking. I was advised by someone a few years ago that the dryer was built to last and that I should keep it. I also have it on my appliance insurance through my power co. so any repairs are for free anyways. My dishwasher is old and beat to hell but keeps working, and I will not replace just for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Good luck with that Ive been thru 3 dryers in 10 years. 2 Washers in 10 years and 1 dishwasher in 10 years. Never will buy anther Matag they are all junk now All brands are junk.


Ask a trustworthy repairman, they aint made to fix economically anymore and most have expensive circuit boards. Within the last year, I have bought a freezer, refrigerator and a washer dryer set. My salesman leveled with me on expected lifespan. Same story my repairman told me when I looked at repairing what I had.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> He lied .... new appliances today get a 5-8 year life span. Tops. Its all about the service and parts, or another new machine.





Inor said:


> That does not surprise me...


It depends, 23 years here, we have replaced the washer dryer twice, the new one "LG" now sounds like an airplane taking off (just a couple of years old), repair man canceled after 2 weeks of wait because he was sick, so we got bumped to the bottom of the wait list... Heat pump is going to be replaced this spring, swamp cooler is good, only gone thru 1 motor, and several pumps, on #2 frig, normally the ice maker lasts less than 5 years, but is easy to fix dishwasher, replaced the valve, stove, oven, microwave are JennAir, no problems except a broken fan switch on the stove.

Well pumps now last about 7 years unless you pump into a storage tank, bladder tanks have lasted me over 15 years but the "experts" say 7 years also... If you really want to read some amusing threads on Water well, Pumps, and other stuff like Water Softners, I use Pumps and Tanks and yes I am affiliated with the site, but we will send all the Prepper/Survivalist questions over here.

*Rancher*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

63 days after the warranty expires.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A bit of advice the repairman told me....with all the appliances today relying on computers...make sure you are using a good surge protector with them.

I have a couple that are two outlet types.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shopping today. Looked at another Bosh, reviews are not good. Like many they go from 5 stars to 1 star and nothing in the middle. The bad's are consistent. The praises are all short term.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Everyone I've installed a Bosch dishwasher for...love them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone have "tankless water heater" yet?
I plan on putting one in, when I finally do move.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Anyone have "tankless water heater" yet?
> I plan on putting one in, when I finally do move.


I've arranged to have 3 installed for my customers. All were either gas or propane and they all love them.

Freed up some space...savings in energy costs.

Most say that it takes a few seconds longer for hot water to reach it's destination but it wasn't a big deal.

All 3 are Rheem's.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Robie said:


> A bit of advice the repairman told me....with all the appliances today relying on computers...make sure you are using a good surge protector with them.
> 
> I have a couple that are two outlet types.


Get a good one, not one of those crappy power bars with three cheap metal oxide varistors that claim to be surge protectors. You want one like this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GSLLDI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

...that has protective AC disconnect circuitry. Make sure you ground it well.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We are on a Hotpoint fridge and stove,better than a basic appliances.went cheapo when we bought this house. been going for 15 years now.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

We bought all new 20 ys ago. The big Amana fridge is the only one still standing that's never needed repairs. Dishwasher replaced at 10 ys, washer the same, and I've fixed it twice since. I've fixed the dryer twice. Oh, and the big Sears Coldspot freezer we bought used from an older gal 24 ys ago. It's still going strong.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Robie said:


> I've arranged to have 3 installed for my customers. All were either gas or propane and they all love them.
> 
> Freed up some space...savings in energy costs.
> 
> ...


Is it a straight forward swap of wires and water? If it's easy I might get one.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

unclefred said:


> Is it a straight forward swap of wires and water? If it's easy I might get one.


These were gas/propane and all 3 plugged into a standard 120 outlet.

They have to be vented a certain way outside..distances and clearances, etc...

They are probably ready to run out of the box but don't know if any tweaking of the igniter or flame needs to happen or not.

These were right around $2600 installed.

All 3 of these were installed in the garage, where their hot water heaters were.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> For you, maybe. But not for me.


Well of course. I like electricity as much as the next. When the juice has been off for a week or two and then it's back on, I'm here to tell you it's delicious. But I'm just trying to make you smile that's all. I hope you don't take my previous reply so seriously.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Passed on the Bosh. The SS drum was not SS on the bottom it was plastic. Went with a Kenmore it was at least all SS inside and had the few more function . That shows up on Tuesday so on to the next project.
Looked at a nice Maytag had a 10 year limited warranty. Then I read the warranty, it did not cover anything that breaks on them and again it was very limited. Another no warranty warranty.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Robie said:


> A bit of advice the repairman told me....with all the appliances today relying on computers...make sure you are using a good surge protector with them.


Excellent advice, I had the control board on my Pellet Stove go belly up, the technician I called said ... did you have a surge suppressor on it, I said noooo but the electronics on my Microwave oven, and Stove, and Refrigerator, and Washer & Dryer didn't blow up... didn't you engineer a surge suppressor in the control board? Nope I guess not, $450.00 dollars for their poor engineering, and it was probably the only American made product in my house.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Anyone have "tankless water heater" yet? I plan on putting one in, when I finally do move.





Robie said:


> I've arranged to have 3 installed for my customers. All were either gas or propane and they all love them. All 3 are Rheem's.


 @Robie and how often do they need to be cleaned, and can the homeowner do it themself?

*Rancher*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

azrancher said:


> @Robie and how often do they need to be cleaned, and can the homeowner do it themself?
> 
> *Rancher*


They recommend once a year....mostly just for any mineral build up.

I watched the guy do it last year to one of them. Half a gallon of white vinegar and a bucket. It gets poured through a half dozen times or so...the water comes out blue from the deposits on the inner copper.

Yup...homeowner friendly in that regard.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

"They don't build 'em like they use to "no truer words ever spoken. Things today are built cheap and designed to fail, simple as that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

In the age of computers and computer chips...think how easy it would be for the company to randomly install a chip that makes whatever machine to break down after a certain amount of time or usage.

Put that chip in 40 out of every 100 machines and...profits from sales just skyrocketed.

Nah...they wouldn't do that.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> In the age of computers and computer chips...think how easy it would be for the company to randomly install a chip that makes whatever machine to break down after a certain amount of time or usage................


Like cell phones? :vs_worry:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Another ancient times thread dug up. Lol
I wonder what happened to moonshine Dave. He was hilarious. I really enjoyed his posts. 

In the 1970’ our family appliances lasted 15-20 years easy. These new machines die after 5-10

BoF


----------

